# Silican bags homemade



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

to be my next project. I used these bags in everything, my dehydrated foods, my ammo bags and gun cases, my camera bags. I am going to buy the empty tea bags though since they are cheap.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I was lucky at my last job. We got in silica gel dessicant bags in by the tens. I was able to collect more 
than I'll even need. I use my dehydrator to dry them for reuse. I had to make an extension so the large 
1 KG would fit. I used plastic "zip lock" bags to store the regenerated bags but soon the bags don't keep 
out the moisture in the air. I now store them in mason jars, evacuated by a vac saver.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

That is what I do with my old one's also but now that I have so much stored up making bigger bags will be great.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Thank you for posting this. I knew you could buy silica gel to make your own but didn't realize there were cat litters that used only silica gel. Makes it a lot cheaper. I'll be making my own from now on.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

At least I'm not the only nutjob that makes their own.


----------

